# Push to Talk with an option to Toggle to Talk



## furiouspaul (May 22, 2019)

Hello, I see OBS can do Push to Talk for the Mic and it works nicely.  But I do not see how it can be done where not only can I have a hotkey for Push-to-Talk but also Toggle to talk (pressing a button once to enable mic then press again to mute), only one of them is allowed at a time, not both.  There is many times where I want to talk a lot and I dont feel like holding down the button but would rather use a toggle instead while still being able to use my push-to-talk key most of the time.

Also if there is a way to do this please let me know, if not please make this a feature.  Thanks!


----------



## Travis Reames (Dec 21, 2019)

I'm running into the same problem, I'm a noise nazi most the time so push to talk for my discord and stream. but sometimes i do GG - Guitar and Gaming and it's nice to disable push to talk. Cuz then I already have a separate hotkey ready with Push to Mute for those segments of the stream...

A hotkey needs to be added to Enable/Disable Push to Talk. Push to Mute doesn't seem to conflict just P2T. Thanx v.v love obs glad you guys won the format war w/ xplit and making slobs look like it sounds ^_^


----------



## Travis Reames (Jan 16, 2020)

So I found a semi-workaround for this. It takes 2 keybindings. One for push to mute and one for push to talk. Using a push to talk button will mute the stream after its released. And Push to Mute will Unmute the stream after it's released. Hope this helps!


----------



## JohnathanWinters (Oct 24, 2022)

Old as heck, but the only thing I could find when looking for the solution. The fix I came up with is making a macro with  Voice Attack to toggle my push-to-talk button on a hotkey.

EXE: Alt+F6 toggles Mouse5


----------

